# Would you ...................



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Now that the R-15 has been out a little over 10 months and still has some problems, small for some major for others,

if DirecTV were to offer everyone with an R-15 a free exchange to a new DirecTiVo with the same 100 hours would you take it ?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

If this were my primary box, I'd accept an exchange for the original 35 hour DTiVo.


----------



## Vegas (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd swap for an old 40hr DTivo.


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

Thursday night I switched my R15 for a brand new 80 GB R10 I purchased at Compusa. As a general statement I don't miss the R15 at all. No crashes, no missed recordings, better menu structure (in my opinion), better guide structure (in my opinion), and better sound (in my opinion).

Oh... and I love being able to puse both tuners and switch between the two of them. That is the single biggest feature that (in my opinion) is lacking in the R15. 

I was hitting the reset button almost every day with my R15... and not once yet with my R10.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

YES ONLY BECAUSE OF DUAL BUFFERS. 

But i would miss my 
CALLER ID on TV, i love this feature especially since my phone is all the way on the other side of my house. 
D* VOD content (or showcase) unless this unit has 60GB reserved for VOD that i don't know about. 
D*'S ACTIVE SERVICE i like looking @ what's hot and looking @ the score at the bottom of the red zone ch. 
DATE AND TIME feature in the guide.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

With two R15's and one R10, I prefer the R15 even with it's problems.

I fully expect the next software upgrade to make the R15 more stable and fix the issues that came along with 10D3. The fact that D* is taking more time makes me at least hope they are doing it right (finally).

Now if they would just give us dual live buffers, it would be a truly wonderful world:sure: 

Carl


----------



## paul s (Mar 14, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Now that the R-15 has been out a little over 10 months and still has some problems, small for some major for others,
> 
> if DirecTV were to offer everyone with an R-15 a free exchange to a new DirecTiVo with the same 100 hours would you take it ?


YES, YES, YES....I also think we might want to sue them if they won't take this crab product back and give us an upgraded product that works!


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> YES ONLY BECAUSE OF DUAL BUFFERS.


Thats just one of the main reasons id switch,
also reliability, performance and overall happiness i receive when my DTIVO *does *record the shows i want it to.



dtv757 said:


> But i would miss my
> CALLER ID on TV, i love this feature especially since my phone is all the way on the other side of my house.
> D* VOD content (or showcase) unless this unit has 60GB reserved for VOD that i don't know about.
> D*'S ACTIVE SERVICE i like looking @ what's hot and looking @ the score at the bottom of the red zone ch.
> DATE AND TIME feature in the guide.


all that stuff i can live without, as long as the damn thing records my shows.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

carl6 said:


> With two R15's and one R10, I prefer the R15 even with it's problems.
> 
> I fully expect the next software upgrade to make the R15 more stable and fix the issues that came along with 10D3. The fact that D* is taking more time makes me at least hope they are doing it right (finally).
> 
> Carl


haven't they been saying that since the thing came out.


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd keep my r15


----------



## siquepupi (Jan 15, 2006)

I own 2 of each & use only the R10s. One R15 is being used by my roomate & the other is in the closet. I am just waiting to look here & see that there are no more major problems with this piece of crap they sold us.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

carl6 said:


> With two R15's and one R10


That is exactly what I have too. I need to deactivate one as I don't really need three DVR's. I just haven't made up my mind on which one yet.

On one hand I want to return my only leased DVR, a R-15, and keep the other two owned ones. This way I have the R-10 as a backup in case the R-15 messes up.

On the other hand, I want to get rid of the R-10 and keep the two R-15's so everything is the same. I know its not that hard but I don't like going from one UI to the other and would just rather have it standardized. I really prefer the R-15's UI, PIP, CID and the way it does some things.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

If the R15 worked as promised, there would be no question that I would prefer it over the R10 (from what I have seen of the R10). The problems I've had with my R15 are more in the category of annoyances, so I still would keep the R15 over the R10, even though the R15 is annoying.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll keep my R15. (now give me the option to move back to my UTV's and I might take that offer) I couldn't deal with no Picture in the Guide, no single R) records and no indications in the guide that a program is going to record or not (ie. no R) or R)) to show you that it's going to record), and I just don't like the way the menus look. Besides that I really don't have an issues with Tivo, the menus aren't a big deal, but the others are. I've used my HR10-250 for a while now and still can't get over those. Everything else works great but it's so annoying to not be able to watch something while i'm doing mainatance since there is not PIG. It's also annoying not to know what is going to record just by looking at the guide. Oh, and there is no mark and delete in Now showing.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, in a second.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Almost 50 votes and approx. 2/3's would swap their R-15 for a new DirecTiVo with the same number of hours.

Hmmmm..  A little higher than I would have guessed.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

2 Weeks ago, I would have said I will keep my R15. Now, it has become an unreliable piece of junk. D* should ashamed.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Knowing what I know now about the R-15, I would take any reasonable alternative. The only saving grace for this thing is that thanks to BetsBuy rewards, it only cost me about $10 to replace my old DR39 (not by choice) unit with this R-15 pile.

I would pay upgrade price to get a TiVo based unit (in any capacity, 40, 80, 100 etc.) to replace this thing. 

As far as the latest release of SW, I think the most fitting feature-add would be an on screen clock display that constantly flashes 12:00 AM !!!


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Almost 50 votes and approx. 2/3's would swap their R-15 for a new DirecTiVo with the same number of hours.
> 
> Hmmmm..  A little higher than I would have guessed.


Based on the comments many people would event take the smaller capacity Tivo.

That is exactly what I did 7 months ago. Sadly I have seen nothing in these forums encouraging enough to consider re-activating the R15.



BattleScott said:


> As far as the latest release of SW, I think the most fitting feature-add would be an on screen clock display that constantly flashes 12:00 AM !!!


Thatz funny


----------

